# Vets in or near Shrewsbury?



## zigzag (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone know of a herp vet in or around shrewsbury please? x


----------



## blackjohnzx6 (Jun 18, 2009)

*vets*

:2thumb:taylor and marshall shifnall mr marshall is excellant


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Will second that, they're the ones i use and they're great.


----------



## zigzag (Nov 30, 2009)

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------

